# Maiden Offshore Trip for FN PAIR-A-DICE



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Just took delivery of a sweet new Sea Vee 390 IPS, the FN PAIR-A-DICE and had to try out her blue water fish raising skills yesterday. Co-Captain Allen along with crew with crew Greg and Tim departed Destin Pass at o dark thirty headed south to the Spur. Spotted a shrimper about 15 miles north of the spur and decided to put in the lines. As soon as we did we ran by a bait ball and pow, we are on. Reel is smoking and then Sh!T, it comes unbuttoned. As we are clearing the lines a Wahoo comes up an punds the left flat line, but gets all meat, no hooks. We have been fishing 5 minutes and we are 0 for 2. The area looks good, lots of flyers and two knock downs so we stick with it. Its not long before we find a floating buoy or FAD, not sure and pick up a couple more strikes, but both come unbuttoned. Clearly no mojo for the FN PAIR-A-DICE. A few adjustments and we are back in the game. Now there are birds everywhere and small tuna busting and finally we hit pay dirt and boay our first hoo. 30-35#, caught on a baitless AP. 

Lines back in and sticking with it. Fish #2 bashes the right flat right at the transom. Once again, smoking the drag, but Allen wacks him and Tim sinks the gaff in. Awesome 35-40# hoo on Yozuri Bonita. He is in the box and baits are back in the water. Things slow down so we decide to get down to the spur. Find a bucket with tripple tail and some schoolie mahi. No love from the tripple tail, but a few mahi in the box. Heat of the day and its just not happenen' so we head back to Wahoo central.

Everything has moved about two miles from where it was, but as soon as we find it the left long rigger gets pile driven by a big Hoo. On for about 3 seconds and pow, broken off. Here he comes dancing like a sailfish on the surface with our lure hanging out of his mouth. A great show, but felt like he was sort of rubbing it in our faces. When we reeled it in to see what happened, looks like he came around and caught the main line in his mouth because it was a clean cut off above the bimini. 

We are back at it and a few minutes later the long rigger gets nailed again. This fish is a brute damn near spooling the fifty wide. We get lines cleared and run him down. Tim is the man on gaff and puts him in the box. 40+# hoo on mini islander.

Time to head for the hill. That trip was punctuated by an incredible moonrise as we made the run home in the dark. It looked for all the world like a sunrise, but not as bright. Sorry, no pictures of the fishies, but one of the baits getting set on the new boat. All in all a great day in pairadise with some great folks and a fun way to break in the new ride. Can't wait to get back on the water.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of action at least. Thanks for the report and sounds like good practice with the new boat for next time.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would say that was a very successful shake down cruise. Congrats on a wonderful new ride..!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Experience is always good to gain! Sounds like a lot of action! What does the "FN" stand for in the name? Would love to see more detailed pics of boat and what you impressions are?? Sounds awesome!

RDD


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Great read!! Would love to be able to experience something like that. The boat looks sweet!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice maiden voyage. Those see vees are awesome boats!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Experience is always good to gain! Sounds like a lot of action! What does the "FN" stand for in the name? Would love to see more detailed pics of boat and what you impressions are?? Sounds awesome!
> 
> RDD


"Fish Now"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like an AWESOME time breaking in a SWEEEEEEEET sled!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

MSViking, here are the other pictures I have.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

I love that boat and engine setup. Unbelievable the efficiency. Did you get any burn numbers from your trip.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> I love that boat and engine setup. Unbelievable the efficiency. Did you get any burn numbers from your trip.


Not really, we did not track total miles, but we burned 120 gallons in 15 hours on the water running to the Spur and back with much fishing and running around. Fuel burn at 38mph I think was 20.8GPH per flo scan. I think it was about 23 or 24GPH at 42mph.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Bill Me said:


> Not really, we did not track total miles, but we burned 120 gallons in 15 hours on the water running to the Spur and back with much fishing and running around. Fuel burn at 38mph I think was 20.8GPH per flo scan. I think it was about 23 or 24GPH at 42mph.


That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Beautiful ride! I'm in awe. Would love to see some pics of the drives on the trailer.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> but we burned 120 gallons in 15 hours on the water


Ha Ha! We burn that in one hour if we are all out running! Love the clean look of your transom with the IPS drives! Sweet boat for sure!

Robert


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome report love the boat!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx.


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

There it is...rain check for sure sir! Glad yall had a great time. Hope to be in town next summer.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shake down run!! Congrats on the hoo's and beautiful ride!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> Not really, we did not track total miles, but we burned 120 gallons in 15 hours on the water running to the Spur and back with much fishing and running around. Fuel burn at 38mph I think was 20.8GPH per flo scan. I think it was about 23 or 24GPH at 42mph.


That's very impressive..!!!


----------

